# FGTech Galletto 2-Master EOBD2 New Add BDM Function



## amandl (Mar 4, 2015)

FGTech Galletto 2-Master this new system developed with high-speed USB2 technology is the fastest and most secure product on the market, it is easy to install and use by anyone.

FGTech Galletto 2-Master New Add BDM Function

Top 4 Reasons to Get FGTech Galletto 2:

1. Software Version: V2012
Hardware Version : V50
2. Update: By Email
3. Support BDM Function
4. Languages: English, Italiano, Deutsch, Francais, Espanol, Portuguese, Czech, Turkish









Notice: Please Install on Windows XP 32Bit System

New System Programming USB Through the Taking of Diagnosis

FGTech Galletto 2-Master system comes complete with all Cars, Trucks, Traktors and bikes. New Boot Mode System Tricore Infineon Tricore Sak TC1766, Sak TC1767 new Infineon Tricore sak TC1792,TC1796,TC1797,TC1767, READ / WRITE New BMW by OBD2 Port










How to Solve it When FG Tech Can't Support Program ECU by BDM?

Change the three chip with red circle into original HC14D, as the following picture shows.










FGTech Galletto 2-Master Software Display:










PCB Board Display:


----------

